# bridgeport mill



## l r harner (Nov 9, 2012)

its in the works cant wait (tho im not sure how im movin git yet 
R8 tooling so all lmy mini mill tooling swaps i l have to run it off my VFD but thats good news too 
also as luck woudl have it its the small table that i have been looking for (32 inch long ) 

pictures when its in the shead 

i got alot of readinng to do on the extra stuff that can be done on a bridgeport and then make my crappy little mini mill into a drill presss


----------



## HHH Knives (Nov 9, 2012)

Congrats Butch. Bridgeport is a very nice machine!


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 9, 2012)

Very cool, we will definitely need pictures!

Stefan


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 10, 2012)

Used to use Bridgeport lathes and mills at works---NIIIIICE!


----------



## l r harner (Nov 10, 2012)

its goin g to be like stepping up from my dellta 1x42 belt sander to the KMG or my HF 4x6 saaw and then the 14 inch roll in saw that i got (i sooon shouold have all my base tools )

guess that means i can stop looking for new tools right


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 10, 2012)

Bridgeport is a cool machine. Congrats.


----------



## l r harner (Nov 10, 2012)

see if this works for a picture (tricky for me to not load from my site


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice!

-AJ


----------



## zitangy (Nov 11, 2012)

guess that means i can stop looking for new tools right [/QUOTE]


....for teh time being before the itch comes and we rationalize that we can be more productive , efficient and produce better adn nicer products.... as a justification to spend on what we desire

Have fun & stay Sharp..

rgd


----------



## TheNewMexican (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey,

That´s a nice looking machine! Congratulations!

I worked my way through college running a Bridgeport and a Hardinge lathe. My old, crusty boss used to say, "Son, I´ve pretty much made one of everything there is to make.":laugh:

So I know you´ve got a list of projects that have been running around in your head over the last couple of years. What´s first to make?

If you need some enabling on tools to buy, a Digital Read Out on that machine would be very nice along with power feed. That´s the cool thing about Bridgeports, easy to upgrade.

Saludes,

The New Mexican


----------



## kalaeb (Nov 11, 2012)

Very nice, I want to see a wip of you moving it. Lol


----------

